# Teaching without a PGCE



## itsmejake (Mar 8, 2015)

Any idea whether schools in AD or DBX would employ teachers without a PGCE. I know this isn't the case with the British/American schools, but what about the "national" schools? Would a CELTA suffice?

Thanks


----------

